# Help - West Bay / Christmas Bay Fly Guide



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

anyone recomend a particular guide? have some clients that want to go and have requested to fish these areas. Help!


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Chris Phillips, but I do not think he will be back guiding until at least mid-June.


----------



## phishyfotos (May 6, 2008)

*Fly fish christmas/west Galv.*

I aint no pro, i do know a couple of spots.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

how could I entice you to take me?



phishyfotos said:


> I aint no pro, i do know a couple of spots.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Chris is the main fly guide on West Galveston, but as said he is still out of commission. Call Andy Packmore at FTU and he should be able to give you a reccomendation.


----------



## TXFlyFisher (Aug 6, 2007)

One more guide you might want to try is Steve Soule'


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Capt. Ruben Garza 832-385-1431 kayak or boat


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Randall Groves do a search on yahoo or google and you'll find him. He writes in TSF magazine ive heard EXCELLENT things about him


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeh Andy is a good guy I bought all my fly gear from him!!


Gottagofishin said:


> Chris is the main fly guide on West Galveston, but as said he is still out of commission. Call Andy Packmore at FTU and he should be able to give you a reccomendation.


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Randall Groves is the best one for west bay and Christmas. Hes a great guide and a even better person. Has a nice lodge and he runs a J and H and i think a Transcat! Give him a call. It will be well worth it!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Forgot about Ruben. I've never fished with him, but have talked to him a few times at FTU and he's given me some good advice.


----------



## phishyfotos (May 6, 2008)

shoot, I woulnt last a 1/2 day. After thinking about it.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys.


----------

